# 942 - L284 and L285 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Please use this thread to post bug reports, and/or discussion for L284.

Software Version: L284 for 942

Maintenance release only - no new features or fixes
Added additional transponder support


----------



## SNT (Mar 9, 2004)

It actually allows the * in the prefix for VOIP users, although after I connect, I still get an unavailable error and to try back later.

-SNT


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

Any chance they fixed the caller id delay issues?


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll answer my own question. 

I tested CID this morning and noticed that my Call ID is working better. I am consistently getting CID at the end of the second ring now. It used to show up on the fourth ring which was worthless.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't think that caller ID was listed as being something they were working on, but maybe it was a side effect of the VOIP fix that was part of this release.


----------



## Sitedrifter (Dec 11, 2005)

My caller ID now shows evertime at the end of the second ring. Very acceptable now!

Site


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Ditto on the comments concerning the CID. Noticed it last night as appearing on the second ring.


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

Here we go again... a new software version and my OTA reception is down again. Worked great, then didn't... finally was rock-solid with L283 and as soon as L284 came down last Wednesday... no more viewable OTA ("Lost" and "Invasion" were ruined). Signals are down in the low 70s for ABC and PBS... I have tried since... no better today. I ams ure this was caused by the new software download, No weather or trees or anything like that! Any thoughts?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

No change in OTA here. Still rock solid!


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> No change in OTA here. Still rock solid!


Same here 284 is working flawless on both my 942's.

Olympics in HD on both 9426 and 4-01 are amazing!!! Thanks to dish for the great satellite box, and thanks to NBC for the excellent coverage on both channels.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## ebeeks (Jan 6, 2006)

johnstred said:


> Here we go again... a new software version and my OTA reception is down again. Worked great, then didn't... finally was rock-solid with L283 and as soon as L284 came down last Wednesday... no more viewable OTA ("Lost" and "Invasion" were ruined). Signals are down in the low 70s for ABC and PBS... I have tried since... no better today. I ams ure this was caused by the new software download, No weather or trees or anything like that! Any thoughts?


Don't know if you ever found a solution to this, but I am seeing the same issues with l285.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Was there a new software release?


----------



## ebeeks (Jan 6, 2006)

mpeltz said:


> Was there a new software release?


My software version says L285MAJD-N.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

I just checked my receiver and I have the L285 as well. It's just that the topic for this thread is "942 - L284 Software Release Notes and Discussion". Maybe there should be a new topic called "942 - L28*5* Software Release Notes and Discussion".

Ever since the vip622 receiver, the 942 forum has been ignored. I know the moderators don't like me making a statement like the 942 is not supported anymore, but I will make the statement that the 942 is being ignored. In the past, there would have been a L285 thread started in anticipation of the new update and certainly a robust discussion once the software was released and thereafter.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

We (942 users) have been abandoned......
Tom in TX


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Tom in TX said:


> We (942 users) have been abandoned......
> Tom in TX


Not really much to talk about with the 942. Mine has been flawless since last fall. This forum often goes for days without posts and most are general questions.

Call me crazy, but I'm thrilled we've gotten to this point.


----------



## ebeeks (Jan 6, 2006)

I posted it here because there wasn't a forum for the 285 release and the issue reported for 284 was identical.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I edited the title for you guys. The 942 is being worked on believe me. The reason the posting has slowed is because the 942 has been very stable for the majority of us. The Dish team has got it working very well and I commend them on that.


----------



## ebeeks (Jan 6, 2006)

Jon Spackman said:


> I edited the title for you guys. The 942 is being worked on believe me. The reason the posting has slowed is because the 942 has been very stable for the majority of us. The Dish team has got it working very well and I commend them on that.


I agree. I have been very pleased with my Dish and my 942 since coming over from DirecTV. This is my first issue with it.


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey Joe,

Any word on if they will ever get the guide info "Digital Service" issue fixed for WCBS-HD in NYC? All my other OTA HD primary channels (004-01, 005-01, etc) show guide data. 002-01 does not and has not since I've had the 942.

Aggrevates me that I have to use the Dish CBS-HD which is not as good as the 1080i OTA HD channel.

Would also be nice to get the secondary OTA guide info also....

Dave


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Jon Spackman said:


> I edited the title for you guys. The 942 is being worked on believe me. The reason the posting has slowed is because the 942 has been very stable for the majority of us. The Dish team has got it working very well and I commend them on that.


OK, I'll bite. If it's being worked on, what are the priority issues the team is trying to fix and when can we expect to see the next release??

Also, it would be nice to know what this most recent release was intended to fix as I have it also.

Thanks!!

John


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Well L286 spooled this morning, As for L285 to the best of my knowledge it was a bunch of maintenance updates. I will get more info on L286 and start a new thread when I have more info.


Jon


----------

